# Catch tank PCV delete..will this work?



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm doing lots of research into installing a catch tank for the 2 main reason: stop sludge build up, and remove all the s****y piping under the mani to reduce risk of leaks!

So here is my idea (I'm a rookie )...

Engine code is BAM btw...

Remove U shape hose from end of inlet and connect brake booster pipe straight here instead.

Run a pipe from the crankcase outlet below inlet (where there is a 90 degree hose at the moment) and run that to the standard valve already in the PCV system

Retain the hose from the other inlet outlet (breather) on the underneath of it to the valve

run a pipe from the outlet of this valve to the inlet of catch tank

run pipe from cam cover outlet (breather) to the catch tank

the above removes the need for hockey puck

then run a 3rd hose from the top of the breather (what would usually be there on a catch tank to breathe to atmosphere) to the Inlet pipe for the turbo.

Would this work? sorry if I'm using the wrong terminology for some parts, but I'm pretty sure you can get the drift of it.

Here's a quick diagram I did to make it easier to understand. I'm not saying this is correct and I'm hoping someone will help me out.

Cheers

John


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

In its simplest form no valves anywhere.....

1.) Blank off all inlet manifold ports relating to the breather system.

2.) Pipe from cam cover into one of the catch tank/separator ports

3.) Pipe from block into one of the catch tank/separator ports

4.) Top of catch tank/separator port to a small filter rather than back into turbo intake.


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought you wanted to get rid of hoses? Looks like you have alot there. If you run the lower and upper hoses together with a Y pipe and just let them breathe it will works fine as long as you plug the hose inlet for the intake manifold of course.


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea but theory behind my idea was to retain the Y valve which is also a pump so that when car is off boost it uses inlet pressure to pump/suck through to the breather. And then shuts off when car is on boost as there will be enough crankcase pressure to blow it into catch tank...

However if people are simply running straight into the catch tank and just blocking off all the other pipes, and its not causing any problem I may just do that!


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well you dont want to block the hoses off, your crankcase will build up pressure and blow out the valve cover gasket and oil pan gasket. If any thing you would want to direct the hoses back into your intake so they can breathe or just leave them open under the hood.

To be honest, I think this project is going to be a waste (No Offense). You are going to do all this work and get no gain out of it.

If you want to clean up hoses I would suggest moving some vacuum hoses around. The valves that are housed under the intake dont need to be under the intake. If you move the valves towards the rear of the engine bay (behind the intake or in that general area, you can run a single vacuum line up to feed the valves and you wont have vacuum lines running all around your engine bay.

Just a suggestion, good luck.


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just run 2 pipes...1 from crankcase and another from cam cover to a 'catch tank' now. Only reason I want to use that valve was for its operation as a suction pump.

Seems to run better now, must have had more vac leaks down there than I thought!

Cheers


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Right on man.


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

You want crank breather outlet and cam cover outlet to go into a T/ Y piece and into the can. The other outlet on the catch can is for venting either free vent to the air or into the TIP.

Remove the pipe from the bottom of the inlet and block the hole.

Should look something like this;


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Joe

It depends how many ports are on the catch tank!


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Joe
> 
> It depends how many ports are on the catch tank!


Yes of course, but then I hope common sense will tell you where the inputs go and if you need a Y piece lol maybe not. Basics are that the tank needs a breather no matter how many inputs. There's a lot of pressure you're playing with so it needs to vent somewhere. Beware however that free venting catch cans stink!


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't use a catch tank...used a lunchbox style piece of Tupperware lol, drilled and slid in two inlet connections of 19mm in the lid, then connected up the 2 pipes to crank outlet and cam cover. and as the lid is removable I can take off the lower part to empty it rather than disconnecting the hoses.

For the moment I just have to small holes drilled in top edge of 'tank' to allow it to breathe, doesn't smell much at all really, however when I can, ill fit a proper mini filter to it


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

That sounds like the biggest bodge I've ever heard of.....

Any pictures for us to laugh at.....


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> That sounds like the biggest bodge I've ever heard of.....
> 
> Any pictures for us to laugh at.....


Well I'm not one for engine bay bling and FMIC's...plus all catch tanks look shite, so I just got this and hid it, as soon as I find something smaller, that's black ill replace it...tis also good for seeing how much oil I've collected 

Works though and cost me less than £10 all in.


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol - that's mad. I just free vent completely now - straight to the floor without a catch can.


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

joehirth said:


> Lol - that's mad. I just free vent completely now - straight to the floor without a catch can.


was tempted to do that and may eventually do it..this was purely an temp exercise to see if the crankcase would still be able to vent properly without the use of the suction pump incorporated in the PCV system...catch tiny amounts of oil so far..about right for a week me thinks


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya, your crankcase builds pressure when boosting so you don't need suction.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

anyone fancy doing a proper how to for this


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

candyman13 said:


> Ya, your crankcase builds pressure when boosting so you don't need suction.


I know I know. but what if I drive for an extended period of time off boost...good example is tomorrow I'm driving up to R-Tech in Leicestershire from Essex and probably just gonna set cruise at 65...will have to give it a boost full every now and then to push oil through!


----------



## candyman13 (Oct 9, 2008)

The only reason they introduce suction to the crank case is to keep fumes from entering the atmosphere. It is purely an emissions, tree hugger, save the planet thing. Back in "The Good O'l Days"  all they did was vent to the atmosphere. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## Meyertrix (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a nice diy here http://www.aaronreedbaker.com/oil.html

What if you just have the crank case pipe go into the bottle and a breather pipe to the atmosfere, that way you still catch the oil? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Meyertrix said:


> There is a nice diy here http://www.aaronreedbaker.com/oil.html
> 
> What if you just have the crank case pipe go into the bottle and a breather pipe to the atmosfere, that way you still catch the oil? [smiley=book2.gif]


Thats what I've done now...pipe come from top of breather down and out beside where cats would be  not as smelly


----------

